# Ahead of myself in layout????



## Buckiguy41 (Nov 17, 2013)

hey there folks, I'm new to the modeling railroad community.I purchased my first starter set last November and couldn't wait to start building the layout.So, without really planning or thinking about it much, I got to building.At THAT time I didn't think about running electric or a second set.Well fast forward to the present,this is my layout.I originally only wanted one but as I kept building,painting, making trees etc......I started thinking about a 2nd layout.So then I started to look at how I could incorporate a 2nd set into the original one.As you can tell from the picture I certainly have more then enough space.I didn't build a table specific for the layout because I had an air hockey table (that was no longer being used) to set it on lol.Now, I would like to run electric but I think I might be a little late on that.As you can imagine its pretty heavy as it sits right now.The track is power-loc, i know there are power link adapters to go from one brand of track to another.I have a monopoly set my father gave me that has the Bachmann track in it,so instead of buying a bunch of new track, I'm going to use as much of that as i can to bring both brands of track together.My question is this,Should I stop building anything else at this time and concentrate on the electric part or just keep going?Did I get too far ahead of myself?

Any help or info is really appreciated

Thanks folks,

Tim


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ahead of myself in layout????


don't know are u going with dc or dcc? do u want power blocks? assuming u are going to add that other table and make a L shape layout.

I would make sure I know where I want my operating station, (transformer, throttle, switch controls, etc.)

before I went any farther I would take the board u have done off and lean it against the table and run wires. get someone to help if it's to heavy.

just my opinion! and your layout looks good, nice work.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

These are some things I have run into in the past. I am on my 3rd complete rebuild not counting the iterations of within each build. 

Are you running everything off of the kit transformer that is attached to the side of the table? If so this will not allow you to run much more than comes with the kit. You might want to focus on upgrading that. Use the old one to power lights for the buildings etc. Not only will this allow for the ability to expand it will allow smoother train operation.

Running DC it is better to have multiple feed wires at different locations on the track. There will be a voltage drop due to resistance the farther it gets from the power source. 

Looking at the layout one concern I would have is how close the rails are to the edge. If there is a derailment is there any chance something will fall off the table. I have found trains tend not to bounce well, they revert into kit form relatively quickly.

I have but an additional track in using a trolley before. I have found that the older Tyco and Mantua trolleys can turn on < 12r track. Basically they are a powered truck with a body on it. Great for am in-town seen. Tack down some flex track and let it run. Or with an auto reverse unit they are great for a short point to point run. I have run them on a 6 ft line. One end entered a tunnel to the next town. The other stopped at the local town. Every 3-4 minutes it left and them came back 3-4 minutes later.


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

The beauty of the hobby, nothing you cannot fix along the way  Mistakes are simply areas of improvement and learning is never a bad thing. A great start btw. Wish my first one had that kind of look to it.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You're not that unusual. It's often there are folks, like me, who just
plow ahead with minimal planning and learn as you go. I'm living
with several mistakes that thankfully are not affecting my
enjoyment of the layout.

Having said that, I would sit back and do some research, thinking
and planning since you are not too far along to make changes if
desired.

You have one of the most desired assets that most of us modellers
do not...adequate space. Take stock of that and consider how much
of it you want to expand into ultimately. With that knowledge
you can better plan your track layout. I would also echo
the advice to see if it's possible to replace the game table support
with actual legs so that you would have access for wiring under
the table. 

Another important consideration in those plans is what you want
to do with your trains. Will you be satisfied just watching them
run around the track. Do you think you would enjoy having
a switcher build a train in a yard and spot freight cars at
various factories or other businesses? Check the larger
layout pictures posted here on the Forum for ideas. 

It isn't clear whether you plan to upgrade to DCC or continue
with DC. Keep in mind that DCC makes possible the
operation of more than one train at a time with individual
control of each loco. To do that with DC you must have
insulated sections of track, complex wiring and a control
board for a number of switches that will feed power from
more than one power pack.

Now...I know you'll have lots of specific questions...fire
away...the guys on the Forum have the answers you need.

Don


----------



## Buckiguy41 (Nov 17, 2013)

I did plan on upgrading to a DCC controller and different engines at some point, I don't like the transformer that came with the kit.Also, yea the track that close to the edge has bothered me just a bit,I did think about building 2 walls for both sides and have them on hinges but haven't got around to it.At the moment I kind of take it slow because of that LOL.I don't want to just watch 1 train go around, 
I'd like to have multiple trains going, with some engines,cars, etc.... Sitting around different areas of the layout.I think because I do want to run electric with street lights,running billboards (which are really cool) and other various things, I'd better build a table specific for the layout.Yea I feel blessed to have more then enough space for a layout.I'd like to thank all for their responses and advice
I'll be back I'm sure I'll have a ton more questions
Buckiguy41


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I have to agree with the advice so far. Train set transformers are generally...crap, to be charitable. You're going to want to upgrade. I would at least look at DCC. It greatly simplifies the wiring needed to run multiple trains. Keep the train set transformer, though. It works well for AC power for lights, signs, etc.

if you just have one set of feeder wires, then you probably can't expand very much before you will have voltage drop issues. Build some legs (and most of us would recommend more height too, say maybe 40"). Then you can run a bus wire under the layout and have several sets of feeders.

But ahead of yourself? Naah. Everyone takes a few mulligans in this hobby.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Damn the torpedo's!!*

Hey BG41, We were, or still are, all in the same dilemma as you!! Planning is always the best recipe for success but in this Hobby you just let yourself go to town and fix your burps along the way. We have had our first layout completed for about 2 yrs now and I'm STILL not satisfied...pull up all the ballast...add more signage, tear up buildings and move them around...its almost like Michelangelo and the Sistine Chapel..it takes years to complete these things which can be FUN!! Good advice on using that Set transformer for your lighting and the Buss Cord/wire so to avoid that spider web of wire under your layout...do mark eveything when you do this...it helps but a great analogy about the Model RR mind would be the quote from the Late Harvey Korman as Headley Lamarr from Blazing Saddle..."My mind is a raging torrent, flodded with rivulets of thought cascading into a waterfall of creative alternatives!!" So keep us posted with your progress and don't over analyze what your doing...it's okay believe me...and your layout looks nice by the way....what do you use for trees both conifer and deciduous?:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Buckiguy41 (Nov 17, 2013)

The trees on top of the hill were bought at the local craft store.Afterwards I wasn't really happy with them, so I started searching different sites for more ideas for trees.I found the woodland scenics pack with the different size of trees.I like the look of those a lot better then the plastic manufactured one.Just looks more realistic in my opinion.


----------



## Buckiguy41 (Nov 17, 2013)

tkruger, I plan on using the code 100 flextrack for the second set along with cork underneth and Im sure eventually I will take the existing beginner set track I have down now and replace it with the same.I like the fact that it is flexable and easier to work with then the life like track, plus the corrosion factor.I find myself having to clean the existing track a few times a week.but as many people say it is a starter set and you have to start somewhere.Yea it is more expensive but at the age of 42, I now understand the phrase "you get what you pay for" lol.It's funny because when your in your late teens/20's that phrase never really seemed to matter.Id rather pay more for something and have it last than to go the cheap route and have to replace it every few months.You might as well spend the extra cash now and have it last for yrs and save money over the course.......lol, not to mention the return on the INVESTMENT
I'm going to be building a table so its much easier to run all my electric, but until my truck gets fixed, Im at a standstill, and with everything that I want to do with the electric (street lights,building lights,running billboards,movie theatre etc) it looks like I might finish this in.....ohhhh 15 yrs or so.But I'll keep everybody posted 
Till then
keep on rolling down the tracks
buckiguy41


----------



## Buckiguy41 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Second layout*



DonR said:


> You're not that unusual. It's often there are folks, like me, who just
> plow ahead with minimal planning and learn as you go. I'm living
> with several mistakes that thankfully are not affecting my
> enjoyment of the layout.
> ...


Don,
Im not too big on just watching a train go round and round, with the second table, my plan for that part of it will be the industrial part of the whole layout,then taking the loads into town for dropoffs etc..... Im going to run no more than 2 trains at a time and was told by a model train store owner to buy the digitrax zephyr system.He said that was more than enough to power 2 trains at a time, also I dont have to buy seperate components, everything is built into one unit.Simplicity is awesome lol.The temps are starting to drop so its time to get back to work on the layout.i should be finished with everything in about 15 yrs or so. lol
I am going to switch to the code 100 flextrack with cork underneath, I like that whole lot better then the lifelike cheap steel track and roadbed, less corrosion and easier to work with

talk to you again I'm sure.
Buckiguy41


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

15 years is a good target duration for building a detailed HO layout of a decent size. At least half the fun is in the journey.... After I got back into the hobby, my first (5x10) took me 7, and the one I'm making now much longer is already two years in the making, and barely started.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Buckiguy

I like the way you are thinking. You sure won't go wrong
with the Digitrax Zephyr DCC system. Many of our
modellers are very happy with it. And it has the power
for more than 2 trains, so go ahead and buy whatever
you want.

You'll do away will all of the complex wiring and hordes
of switches needed for a big DC layout. And you'll have
the flexibility to design track plans that fit the way you
want to run the layout. For example, one choice, a single
track mainline with passing sidings as well as a number
of spur tracks and leads to yards. You can run 2 trains in
opposite directions at the same time with that. You can have
a continuous running train while you are the engineer of
a switcher building a trains from cars on the spurs or in
the yards.

You'll be glad you are switching to code 100 flex track. It's
so much easier to make a layout that fits your plans instead
of being limited to set sectional piece measurements.

The key thing to remember as you make your way, whatever you
come up with will not be your final layout. There will be changes as
you see new ways to do what you want. So, go easy on glue and
'permanent' attachments. It'll be easier to make those changes.

You might also keep in mind where you would want to enlarge your
layout and possibly provide for that in your first plans.

With the amount of space you have to work with, by all means
make sure that your curves don't fall below the 22" minimum radius and
try for wider curves if possible.

Don


----------



## Buckiguy41 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Update on layout*

Well folks, its been a little over a month since I've posted so I wanted to give an update as far as where I am at in the layout.As you can see I added a freight station w/platform, a bank, moved some buildings around,I laid the newspaper down to give me an idea of how its going to look with the roads down.I removed the hills by the farm because to me, it looked to conjested with the barn,the chicken coop, the storage building and house all in one area.So I wanted to extend the barn and other building to the far end, that way I can add a pasture, some land to farm,and maybe add some old rusted out vehicles, tractors etc... you get the idea.Its amazing the more things you add, you really get to see things taking shape.I absolutely love working on this layout, it can be the smallest little detail, I lose track of time when Im down here.As far as the materials needed for my actual tables I'm going to build, I've finally got the truck back on the road, so either today or tomorrow I'll be heading to home depot to get all those things.Once I do that and transfer the layout from the air hockey table to the wooden table, I'm going to start running my electric.I'm going with a Union pacific GP 38-2 w/Dcc equipped engine with the soundtraxx encoder in it, but that wont be for a few more months though.......(tax time) lol.I did jus find out that one of my wifes friends husband is a train enthusiast, he has a layout in his basement with all the electric run, so me being a beginner, he said he would help me out with running the electric, which to me is a blessing because I was a little weary of doing it by myself with no knowledge of it at all, except model railroad books lol.Alright folks, let me know what ya think so far from the pictures and please give any advice you want lol.
Looking forward to hearing from all of you
Have a good day and one more thing GO BROWNS!!!!!!! 
Sorry I had to,we're in 1st place and im enjoying it
See ya


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow

You've even got grass growing. Now that's a huge start. I like that wide
sweeping curve, but a little curious about the track that mysteriously
crosses the layout with no clue as to where it is going.

You have some very nice buildings to work with. I have that 'Howard 
Johnston's restaurant. It's where the folks coming to my central
station go to satisfy their appetite after finally arriving on the
Desert Chief.

Don


----------



## Buckiguy41 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for the comments.That mysterious track your talking about is going to run to the other layout Im going to have.That will be the industry part of the layout.I plan on taking all this starter set track up and replace it with atlas code 100 flex track.The town part is going to be where the unloading happens.Going to have some storage warehouses,distribution companies etc.....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

That's some good progress you're making. Buildings and town layout especially look good. You may want to look at your technique for making hills, though. Unless sculpted by man, they don't have that "stepped" appearance to them. Round them off with a rasp and / or some kind of plaster material (I use a product called Sculptamold) and they'll look more natural. Your use of vegitation is spot on, though.

One more piece of advice: don't bet too heavily on the Browns. I haven't seen any pigs flying lately... (sorry, couldn't resist).


----------



## Buckiguy41 (Nov 17, 2013)

*layout update reply*



CTValleyRR said:


> That's some good progress you're making. Buildings and town layout especially look good. You may want to look at your technique for making hills, though. Unless sculpted by man, they don't have that "stepped" appearance to them. Round them off with a rasp and / or some kind of plaster material (I use a product called Sculptamold) and they'll look more natural. Your use of vegitation is spot on, though.
> 
> One more piece of advice: don't bet too heavily on the Browns. I haven't seen any pigs flying lately... (sorry, couldn't resist).


I have thought about getting that sculptamold, Im sure I wll in the future.I've thought the same thing as you as far as hills dont have that stepped look.I think I watched a video of making them on youtube.Ive since removed them though, but will keep that in mind for the other part of the layout.Thanks for all the comments and advice.
I must say I love the comment on the browns, but I swear I seen a pig flying outside my window this morning LOL
have a good one.
i'll keep you guys posted on progress with new pics shortly
Buckiguy41


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, I'm an Eagles fan. You see how well that's working for me today! It looks like they thought it wss a bye week and forgot to show up.


----------



## Buckiguy41 (Nov 17, 2013)

*2 tables built for electric*

Well I've since removed the layout from the air hockey table and took the pool table down and built both tables to run electric.The first one was built about 2 weeks ago and I just finished the second one tonight.I really enjoyed building these alot.I need a few more buildings and unloading docks for the town layout.When I get those built, then I'm going to start working on the roads, but until christmas comes, Im all out lol. I dont see anymore updates coming before then though, so with that said, Merry Christmas and Happy new Year to all.
Buckiguy


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I like the adjustable feet on the table. How'd you make the corner legs, what did you use for the adjustable legs, and how did you attach them to the corner legs?


----------



## Buckiguy41 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey there dave, thanks for the comments on the feet, I think they're perfect for leveling.I'll take a few more pics for ya and post them


----------



## Buckiguy41 (Nov 17, 2013)

For the legs and the cross peices for the table top itself, I had a full sheet of 1/2" birch plywood ripped into 3" pcs, then I cut those 30" in length, then ran a bead of glue down the entire length clamped it and nailed it down.Then I used an 8" pc of 2x2 glued that to the inside of the leg.I then drilled a hole in the center of that 2x2 inserted a T-nut and screwed the foot into that.To attach the legs to the table, I used 2" carriage bolts,washer & nuts, I drilled 2 holes through them and the cross peices under the table, took channel locks and locked them onto the end of the bolt and tightened up the but.Once the bolt countersank into the leg, the channel lock released.1 leg done and onto the next one.I was fun building both tables


----------



## Buckiguy41 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Adjustable table leg pics*

here are some pics for ya dave


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Haha....lots of legs in that first pic! :laugh:


----------

